# اين يقع نهر جيحون اليوم ومن اين ينبع واين يصب



## مريم70 (2 مايو 2011)

اين يقع نهر جيحون اليوم ومن اين ينبع واين يصب

نرجو عدم حذف الموضوع للاهمية


----------



## جون ويسلي (2 مايو 2011)

*رد: هل من مجيب ؟*



> مريم70 قال:
> 
> 
> > اين يقع نهر جيحون اليوم ومن اين ينبع واين يصب
> ...


 

ورد في الكتاب المقدس - سفر التكوين -الإصحاح الثاني . عدد 13 . 

ترجمة الفاندايك..
واسم النهر الثانى جيحون، وهو المحيط بجميع أرض كوش ..

الترجمة الكاثوليكية..
واسم النهر الثاني جيحون وهو المحيط بكل أرض الحبشة .

طبقا لموقع st-takla نهر جيحون هو 
اسم نهر من أنهار جنة عدن الأربعة (تك 2: 13) يظن أنه نهر اركيس الذي يصب في بحر قزوين. ويظن بعضهم أنه من أكبر الأنهار 
في بابل ..
رابط تاكيد ....
http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Coptic...G/G_192_1.html

اين يقع نهر جيحون حسب موسوعة ويكيبديا ...
تركمانستان إحدى دول آسيا الوسطى وإحدى جمهوريات الاتحاد السوفيتي سابقا. تحدها شمالا قزخستان وأوزبكستان وجنوبا أفغانستان وإيران وتطل من الغرب على بحر قزوين. يدين أغلب سكانها بالإسلام ومن أهم مواردها الطبيعية الغاز الطبيعي.
أرض تركمانيا تتكون من هضبة تبدأ من الجنوب الشرقي إلى الشمال الغربي حيث تنحدر إلى صحراء كراكورم (أي الرمال السوداء) وهي سهل رملي فسيح تغطية الكثبان الرملية. وتمتد في القسم الشمالي من السفوح الغربية لجبال (كوجي داغ)حيث حدودها مع إيران. وتمثل السلاسل الجبلية الوحيدة بها ولوجود عدد من الأنهار بمنطقة تركمانيا أثره في تخفيف حدة الجفاف.****فيجري بها قسم من نهر جيحون (أموداريا)**** وتصلها بعض الأنهار المنحدرة في أفغانستان وإيران مثل نهر هري ونهر مرغاب -وتقع علية مدينة مرو ذات الشهرة في التاريخ الإسلامي- ومن إيران نهر هاري رود.
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%AA%...AA%D8%A7%D9%86


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 مايو 2011)

*رد: هل من مجيب ؟*

* بالنسبة لموقع الجنة فللآن لم يستقر اللاهوتيون والجغرافيون علي الموقع، فالبعض يظن أنها كانت في أرمينيا لأن الفرات ودجلة ينبعان فيها، أما الرأي السائد فهو أن نهر عدن الذي تفرع إلي أربعة رؤوس ما هو إلا نهر الفرات - دجلة الذي يصب في شط العرب، (في الخليج الفارسي) منقسمًا إلي عدة فروع، فجنة عدن في رأيهم هي القسم الجنوبي من العراق، حيث الخصب. ويعللون ذلك بأن أرض الحويلة حيث الذهب [١١] هي جزء من جزيرة العرب الذي يجاور العراف في جنوبه الغربي؛ أما أرض كوش
[١٣] فغالبًا ما تعني أرض عيلام التي عُرفت إلي زمان طويل باسم كاشو "Cashshu, Cossean" ، كما أن سهل بابل كان يدعي عدنو edinu[87].


 أسماء الأنهار الأربعة أو الفروع الأربعة كل منها يشير لعمل من أعمال الروح القدس مع الإنسان.

فيشون:             الجاري أو المنطلق والبعض يترجمه زيادة أو نمو. وهو يحيط بأرض الحويلة وحويلة تعني تعب ووجع. فالروح يفيض ليخلصنا من التعب، فهو المعزي.

جيحون: منقذ أو مخلص وهو محيط بأرض كوش (أسود) أي خلاص من سلطان الظلمة.

حداقل:   هو نهر دجلة والكلمة تعني سريع وهو يجري شرق أشور. وأشور شعب مقاوم لله ولشعب الله. والمعني أن الله هو في إستجابته سريع، وعمل نعمته سريع حتي تخضع كل التحديات المقاومة لشعب الله.

الفرات:  غزير وماءه عذب. وما أحلي وأعذب إعلان الله في المحبة

*


----------



## مريم70 (12 يونيو 2011)

ممكن خريطة لو سمحتم توضح الانهار الاربعة وموقع جنة عدن


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يونيو 2011)

بس حايفيك آيه موقع جيحون !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أهو فى الحتة ديه وجنب البتاعة ديه

ولا فى الحتة ديه وبعيد عن البتاعة ديه

فرقت آيه بقى !!!!!!!!!!!!!

دورَّى على إللى يفيدك ، العمر ليه نهاية


----------



## مريم70 (13 يونيو 2011)

1- من حقي ان اعرف اي شئ وان اسأل عن اي شيء 
2- هو دا اسلوبكم في الاجابة و الحوار !!!!!!!!!!!!
3- من اعطاك الحق في ان تتدخل وتحدد لي عن ماذا اسأل و ما يفيدني وما لا يفيدني!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 دا مش اسلوب حوار عندك اجابة اتفضل و مشكور وعلى العين و الرأس .معندكش اجابة اترك الاخوة يجاوبوا وبردو مشكورين الف الف مرة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2011)

طب وليه الزعل الشديد ده

وهل السؤال مالوش حدود !!!!! يعنى الواحد يسأل فى أى كلام مالوش أى لازمة ويقول أنا حر أسأل فى إللى عاوزه !!!!!!!


----------



## أَمَة (13 يونيو 2011)

مريم70 قال:


> 1- من حقي ان اعرف اي شئ وان اسأل عن اي شيء





مريم70 قال:


> 2- هو دا اسلوبكم في الاجابة و الحوار !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 3- من اعطاك الحق في ان تتدخل وتحدد لي عن ماذا اسأل و ما يفيدني وما لا يفيدني!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> دا مش اسلوب حوار عندك اجابة اتفضل و مشكور وعلى العين و الرأس .معندكش اجابة اترك الاخوة يجاوبوا وبردو مشكورين الف الف مرة


 

أهلا وسهلا بالاخت *مريم* التي عادت كما كانت ضيفة لا تعرف أبسط واجبات الضيف وهي الأدب؟

يبدو أن عقدة العظمة التي تعانين منها بسبب مقولة "*خير أمة*" لم تفقدك أدبك فقط بل ذاكرتك....

لقد سبق وطرحت هذا السؤال مرتين من قبل:

*طلب تحديد مواقع* 

*اين الحقيقة يا سيد fredyyy* 

واليك موضوع آخر لعله يفيدك

*ارجو الرد علي الشبهه دي* 


يغلق​ 
وهدية إنذار لك بأن تحسني طريقة مخاطبتك​


----------

